# 10 Commandments of Mulch by Randy Lemmon



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I don't always agree and sometimes think he's wrong...BUT Randy Lemmon got it right with this article

http://ktrh.iheart.com/onair/garden...minder-the-10-commandments-of-mulch-12711048/

I can't stand mulch volcanos .... It's like they hired my 9 yr old to pile it around the tree


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Volcanoes can make sense when you first plant a tree as it helps keep the water moving towards the root ball when you water. Your watering then becomes more effective on a volume basis.

Then after a year or two, you smooth it all out as it's not really needed once the roots have spread.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

They are refering to stacking the mulch up the tree

You can still make a ring but you want the root crown at the surface and showing/ not covered

Google root crown and tree planting

The tree will still grow when covered or planed deep but will be stressed through out its life

When a tree is stressed it attracts natures clean up crew - bugs and such

Healthy trees don't get planted deep and you keep mulch off the tree


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Skip, I'm familiar with planting trees. I suppose not with your term "volcano". When I hear "volcano", I picture something with a caldera, like this:


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Your on point....

Landscapers without a clue to some of these new homes forgot that donut hole....

I have seen it built up a tree a solid TWO feet....I'm like what!!!!

Your pic is right on


----------

